# 

## Marko P

Witam,mam małe pytanie dotyczące zagęszczenia piasku pod chudziaka.
Wiem ze powinno się zagęszczać warstwy 30cm,ale u mnie panowie się pospieszyli i zasypali całość było ze 90 cm..
Wiec jak tak zrobili to musiałem użyć cięższego sprzętu,zamówiłem 400kg zagęszczarkę.Trochę ważyła. Zagęszczaliśmy 3 dni ,przed uruchomianiem sprzętu zawsze dobrze zlaliśmy piasek woda,
Czy przy użyciu takiego sprzętu podsypka została dobrze zagęszczona????
Jak to widzicie???
Chudziak jest gruby od 12 do 15 cm.bez zbrojenia.Ścianki działowe s z betonu komórkowego 11,5cm.
Czy to wystarczy aby utrzymać ciężar ścianek?
Co z siadaniem podłogi jej możliwym pękaniem?

----------


## antech

Okreslenie grubosci zageszczania 30 cm, to rzecz umowna.
Każda maszyna zageszczajaca czy to walec, czy płyta czy skoczek mają swoja charakterystyke zageszczania. Zageszczarki lekkie gdzieś do 200 kg zagęszczaja piaski do około 40 -50 cm po 7-9 przejazdach, w zalezności od sprzetu. Wypozyczając sprzet powinni mieć tam charakterystyke..ja przynajmniej mam dla zageszczarki.
Zibig..walce drogowe zageszczaja do 2 m 
Na "duże" nasypy świezym gruntem biorę walce okołkowane samobieżne, gabaryty małe, świetna sprawa a i pracownicy mają zabawę jak sobie takim walcem pojeżdża.
Przy takiej zageszczarce jak miałeś z 400 kg bez problemu zagesciła grunt do tego metra, jeszcze jak jeździłeś kilkanaście razy. Wszystko jest ok.

----------


## antech

> Zawsze jest "ok"... do czasu gdy podłoga nie siądzie ...
> Acha i jeszcze jedno - im cięższa zagęszczarka tym większe wibracje wali w grunt... a poprzez grunt przekazuje je na ściany fundamentowe - jeżeli były wykonane z bloczków betonowych na zaprawie i zasmarowanych tylko mazidłem typu dysperbit to niestety już jest dawno "po izolacji". Na 99% któraś spoina strzeliła jak nie cały bloczek...


Z tym się zgodze że jeżeli był nakładany dysperbit, który nie jest elastyczny, to izolacja tylko jest, ale nie jest ciagła, gdzieś pękła

----------


## forgetit

> Zibig..walce drogowe zageszczaja do 2 m 
> Na "duże" nasypy świezym gruntem biorę walce okołkowane samobieżne, gabaryty małe, świetna sprawa a i pracownicy mają zabawę jak sobie takim walcem pojeżdża.


del ...

----------


## Pawel78

Wynajmij geologa niech Ci sprawdzi stopień zagęszczenia

----------


## wanker

> Witam,mam małe pytanie dotyczące zagęszczenia piasku pod chudziaka.
> Wiem ze powinno się zagęszczać warstwy 30cm,ale u mnie panowie się pospieszyli i zasypali całość było ze 90 cm..
> Wiec jak tak zrobili to musiałem użyć cięższego sprzętu,zamówiłem 400kg zagęszczarkę.Trochę ważyła. Zagęszczaliśmy 3 dni ,przed uruchomianiem sprzętu zawsze dobrze zlaliśmy piasek woda,
> Czy przy użyciu takiego sprzętu podsypka została dobrze zagęszczona????
> Jak to widzicie???
> Chudziak jest gruby od 12 do 15 cm.bez zbrojenia.Ścianki działowe s z betonu komórkowego 11,5cm.
> Czy to wystarczy aby utrzymać ciężar ścianek?
> Co z siadaniem podłogi jej możliwym pękaniem?


co z bzdury, scianki nie powinno sie murowac na chudziaku :big tongue:

----------


## Pawel78

> co z bzdury, scianki nie powinno sie murowac na chudziaku


a jak?

----------


## zibik_eng

> Wynajmij geologa niech Ci sprawdzi stopień zagęszczenia


Banał... nie doczytałeś jednego detalu - na tym niepoprawnie zagęszczonym piachu jest już dawno wykonany chudziak 15 cm i pewnie dużo więcej...
Oczywiście nie ma rzeczy, których "nie da się" zrobić, do badania zagęszczenia wystarczy wyciąć w chudziaku kilka dziur 0,5x0,5 m i pobadać - problem jest tylko jeden *ile to będzie kosztować*.  :big lol: 

Zarówno jeżeli chodzi o wycinanie, badanie jak i decyzja co dalej ? jak wyniki będą nie takie jak oczekuje oszczędny inwestorek...

Jak wyniki będą do d... to nic prócz rozwalaniem działówek, skuwaniem chudziaka i wybieraniem łopatami ~1 m warstwy nie poprawnie zagęszczonego piachu nie zostaje...
Koszt zatrudnienia prawdziwego Kierownika Budowy (który zwyczajnie nie dopuściłby do takiego partactwa - bo KB to nie tylko pieczątka w dzienniku budowy...) to pikuś w porównaniu do kosztów tej operacji... a jeszcze trzeba później wsypać ręcznie te kilkanaście ton piachu z powrotem, zagęścić i tak dalej...

----------


## pionan

> co z bzdury, scianki nie powinno sie murowac na chudziaku


pobiłeś trolla zibi_eng  :big grin:

----------


## wanker

> a jak?


A  tak powinno byc  :big tongue: : 
 2 opcje : 
1. robisz podloge zelbetowa ( np 200mm plus zbrojenie) i od dylatowujesz ja od scian i na niej scianki .   
2. Juz za pozno - bo powinienes zrobic lekki fundament pod  scianki na rodzimym gruncie, potem wymurowac do wys. 1m , odczekac 7 dni i potem  sypac ten piach pomiedzy sciany i ubijac.   
Bron boze jezdzij tam walcami i dawaj robolom kierowac , bo ci rozwala cala budowe .  Żadne lino–skoczki  , walce czy  czołgi  samobieżne ,  nie powiny mieć nic wspolnego z twoimi scianami.  :sick:

----------


## wanker

> pobiłeś trolla zibi_eng


a tu maly cowboy :spam:  , jednozdaniowiec :sick: , strzela radami az sie sypie :jaw drop:  ,  wysil sie Jasiu moze pare slow wiecej ,  a  jak nie masz nic do napisania to  umykaj

----------


## wanker

> pobiłeś trolla zibi_eng


I  pirun polecial jak strzala   :WTF:

----------


## beton44

Szanowny trolu Wankerze....

Nie pisze się posta pod postem. Istnieje taka funkcja "edycja"

----------


## wanker

> Szanowny trolu Wankerze....
> 
> Nie pisze się posta pod postem. Istnieje taka funkcja "edycja"


edycja a  na co,  na takich   cowboy's  jak ty. Pewnie piszesz duzo tak jak twoj kolega piorun i duzo , pisz na temat a jak nie to bach i juz po twoich bzdurach.

----------


## wanker

> Szanowny trolu Wankerze....
> 
> Nie pisze się posta pod postem. Istnieje taka funkcja "edycja"


Juz sobie ciebie przypomnialem. To ty kazales temu gsciowi co zamienial belke drewniana aby kupi sobie strunobetonowa.  :sick:  do stodoly.

----------


## pionan

chłopie, bijesz swoimi idiotycznymi postami kolege zbyszka na głowę.

Do autora wątku. Jeśli chudziak wylany, to po ptokach, bo raczej nie skusisz się na skuwanie chudziaka, wybieranie zasypki, ponowne jej wsypywanie i zagęszczanie. Z drugiej strony, tak jak pisali poprzednicy, w przyszłosci możesz mieć z tego niezły pasztet.
Moja kuzynka, jak budowała chałupe kilka ładnych lat temu popełniła podobny błąd. Po roku podłoga w salonie złożyła sie w kształt litery V. 
Trudno coś doradzić. Budowlańcy dali ciała, możesz spróbować ich pociągnać, żeby poprawili fuszerkę jaką odstawili.

I pamiętaj to co radził koleś wypowiadajacy sie nade mną. Nie stawiaj ścian działowych na chudziaku!!!  :big grin: . ja po jego wypowiedziach w ogóle chyba zrezygnuje z działówek  :big grin:

----------


## wanker

> chłopie, bijesz swoimi idiotycznymi postami kolege zbyszka na głowę.
> 
> Do autora wątku. Jeśli chudziak wylany, to po ptokach, bo raczej nie skusisz się na skuwanie chudziaka, wybieranie zasypki, ponowne jej wsypywanie i zagęszczanie. Z drugiej strony, tak jak pisali poprzednicy, w przyszłosci możesz mieć z tego niezły pasztet.
> Moja kuzynka, jak budowała chałupe kilka ładnych lat temu popełniła podobny błąd. Po roku podłoga w salonie złożyła sie w kształt litery V. 
> Trudno coś doradzić. Budowlańcy dali ciała, możesz spróbować ich pociągnać, żeby poprawili fuszerkę jaką odstawili.
> 
> I pamiętaj to co radził koleś wypowiadajacy sie nade mną. Nie stawiaj ścian działowych na chudziaku!!! . ja po jego wypowiedziach w ogóle chyba zrezygnuje z działówek


sluchal jasiu : 
1. chudziak to chudziak i tyle, i na nim sie scian i scianek nie stawia( czasem mozna, ale nie wtym przypadku -   nie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
2. fundament pod scianki dzialowe to fundament i dlatego nasz szanowny Jasiu, ( beton + siatka gora i dolem + dylatacja ) musi taki sobie postawiec na nowym gruncie lub chudziaku ( ubity piasek- eng zbik ma  racje)
3. V posciski to sie pojawilly bo twoja kuzynka niezrobila prawidlowel posadzki ( lub plyty) bez zbrojenia i dyaltacji.
 :popcorn:

----------


## beton44

> edycja a  na co,  na takich   cowboy's  jak ty. Pewnie piszesz duzo tak jak twoj kolega piorun i duzo , pisz na temat a jak nie to bach i juz po twoich bzdurach.


szanowny trolu Wankerze. Mógłbyś rozwinąć to zaznaczone na czerwono ?

----------


## mariankossy

> sluchal jasiu : 
> 1. chudziak to chudziak i tyle, i na nim sie scian i scianek nie stawia( czasem mozna, ale nie wtym przypadku -   nie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
> 2. fundament pod scianki dzialowe to fundament i dlatego nasz szanowny Jasiu, ( beton + siatka gora i dolem + dylatacja ) musi taki sobie postawiec na nowym gruncie lub chudziaku ( ubity piasek- eng zbik ma  racje)
> 3. V posciski to sie pojawilly bo twoja kuzynka niezrobila prawidlowel posadzki ( lub plyty) bez zbrojenia i dyaltacji.



cholera Liwko , to moje dzieciaki są , to wszystko przez tą podlogówkę i że tak zimno się zrobiło i trza w piecu palić - może powinnienem nauczyć się sterować tą podłogówką , to i dzeciaki same spadną na ziemie :smile:

----------


## surgi22

> sluchal jasiu : 
> 1. chudziak to chudziak i tyle, i na nim sie scian i scianek nie stawia( czasem mozna, ale nie wtym przypadku -   nie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
> 2. fundament pod scianki dzialowe to fundament i dlatego nasz szanowny Jasiu, ( beton + siatka gora i dolem + dylatacja ) musi taki sobie postawiec na nowym gruncie lub chudziaku ( ubity piasek- eng zbik ma  racje)
> 3. V posciski to sie pojawilly bo twoja kuzynka niezrobila prawidlowel posadzki ( lub plyty) bez zbrojenia i dyaltacji.


Rozumiem że pod każda działowkę zalecacs fundament ( najelpiej lany z łąwą fundamentową ) a jeszcze lepiej płyta fundamentowa. Broń Boże działówka na chudziaku bo sie zawali.

----------


## Malybialy

Ile razy trzeba przejechać zagęszczarką 100 kg, żeby dobrze zagęścić piasek? Proszę o szybką odpowiedz jak to robiliście u siebie podczas zagęszczania.

----------


## firewall

> Ile razy trzeba przejechać zagęszczarką 100 kg, żeby dobrze zagęścić piasek? Proszę o szybką odpowiedz jak to robiliście u siebie podczas zagęszczania.


Tyle razy ile trzeba do odpowiedniego zagęszczenia.Zobacz wbijając pręt - na początku ile ci wchodzi, a potem jak pięknie nie chce zagłębiać się. Im mocniej zagęścisz tym gorzej wchodzi.

----------


## edomek

Z tego co zauważyłem przy zagęszczaniu, zagęszczarka na początku pracuje równo tak spokojnie. Później im mocniej ubite tym bardziej ona "podskakuje" do góry.
Ja u siebie zagęszczałem do tego momentu. Oczywiście warstwy po 15-30 cm.

----------


## tysonxxx19

Panowie , ponowie posta z troszke innym pytankiem. Na jakim etapie wylewa sie chudziak. Czy gdy juz strop jest zalany czy może po ścianach fundamentowych a przed budową ścian nośnych.

----------


## Carpenter78

Przed ścianami nośnymi a po ścianach fudamentowych, wydaje się łatwiej i wygodniej i ja tak zrobiłem. Warunek to dobrze zagęszczony piasek.

A z zagęszczaniem tego piasku jest różnie, trzeba uważać na sciany fudamentowe (ja robiłem chudziaka na poziomie ław). Ubijałem piasek, grunt nienaruszony a i tak nie mogłem osiągnąć odpowiedniej twardości, pręt wbijał mi się łatwo do ok 50 cm. Ubjanie i ubijanie nie przynosiło żadnego efektu aż w końcu dałem sobie spokój. Myślę że lanie wody mogło by pomóc ale jak lać wodę jak ktoś ma grunt nieprzepuszczalny pod piaskiem? 
Potem wylałem chudziaka ok 10 cm ze siatką 3mm i oczkach 10x10 cm. Po 6 dniach jeżdził po tym widlak z paletami 1250 kg i nic nie popękało. 
Wszystko zatem zależy od warunków terenowych i sytuacji, preferencji inwestora.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## tommiberry

Witam
Odgrzewam tego kotleta. czy ktoś może mi powiedzieć co myśli o takiej sytuacji:
-3 lata temu wybudowałem fundamenty
-głłębokosc i wysokosc scian to okolo 1,75-2 metry
-wszystko zasypane piachem 3 lata temu ale nie ubijane-zageszczane. Majster stwierdzil ze przez zime postoi to sie zagęści samo przez deszcz itd..
-w zasypanych fundamentach polozono kanalizacje-kanalizacja tylko na wcisk-taki smar

Pytanie: Na wiosne chcialbym zalac plyte fundamentową ale nie wiem czy:
1)ubijać jeszcze ten piach chocby od góry czy nie? 
2) dawac jakies wzmocnienie pod chudziak? siatke itp?
3)robic badania gestosci tego piachu?

----------


## jajmar

Jeżeli masz już fumdamenty to nie możesz wylać płyty fundamentowej.

To co planujesz wykonać to jak sądzę chudy beton. 3 lata to mało na samoczynne zagęszczenie gruntu - zrób badanie odpowie na wszystkie wątpliwości.

----------


## piotrek0m

Ja za badanie zagęszczenia zapłaciłem chyba 150 złotych. Koszt żaden, a żaden forumowicz nie zaoferuje w tym przypadku niczego więcej niż fantazjowanie na temat Twojego gruntu.

----------


## forgetit

Przy badaniu sondą jak wyżej na zdjęciu, z wyników odrzuca się badanie pierwszego 0,5m od góry. Jeśli chcesz mieć cały przekrój, to dla tej warstwy badanie cylindrem.

----------


## tommiberry

1)Czy takie badania robi geodeta?
2)forgetit-piszesz ze odrzuca sie pierwsze pol metra... a wiec moglbym zrobic badanie sondą i ewentualnie ubić ubijarką samą góre? tzn bez zdejmowania juz piasku?

----------


## forgetit

nie zagęścisz zagęszczarką więcej niż 0,40m
geodeta może ci pomierzyć powierzchnię albo wytyczyć budynek
zagęszczenie zbada geotechnik albo geolog

----------


## sylwekr

> nie zagęścisz zagęszczarką więcej niż 0,40m


Można zagęścić znacznie większą warstwę. Zależy od zagęszczarki której użyjesz, ale te które zagęszczają na prawdę głęboko mogą krzywdę zrobić fundamentą ...

----------


## forgetit

> Można zagęścić znacznie większą warstwę. Zależy od zagęszczarki której użyjesz, ale te które zagęszczają na prawdę głęboko mogą krzywdę zrobić fundamentą ...


można zagęścić i 3m - walcem, i co z tego?

----------


## surgi22

Nic , trzeba będzie dalej jeździć walcem  :cool:

----------


## sylwekr

> można zagęścić i 3m - walcem, i co z tego?


a zagęszczarką można znacznie więcej niż 40 cm, chyba, że masz na myśli zagęszczarkę płytową do układania kostki - to taką można zapomnieć o zagęszczeniu nawet 40 cm. Są zagęszczarki które znacznie więcej zagęszczą niż 40 cm, człowiek pyta nie wprowadzaj w błąd

----------


## forgetit

ja wprowadzam w błąd, a Ty nadal nie pokazałeś tej zagęszczarki...

----------


## tommiberry

Hej. Dzieki wszystkim za odpowiedź. Niestety boję się tam wprowadzic dużą zagęszczarke aby sciany fundamentowe nie popękały... poniewaz są stosunkowo wysokie.

W sumie to dalej nie wiem co robic.., Dziwne ze ekipa która wykonywała te fundamenty stwierdzila ze niepotrzeba zageszczac bo przez zimę siądzie samo...

----------


## jajmar

> W sumie to dalej nie wiem co robic.., Dziwne ze ekipa która wykonywała te fundamenty stwierdzila ze niepotrzeba zageszczac bo przez zimę siądzie samo...


Nie wiem co w tym widzisz dziwnego, wcisneli kit inwestorowi a ten to łyknoł , nie musieli wykonywać pewnej czynności a kasa poszła.

----------


## sylwekr

> ja wprowadzam w błąd, a Ty nadal nie pokazałeś tej zagęszczarki...


Poszukaj sobie w katalogach produktów np jak głęboko coś takiego potrafi zagęścić https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8sL6TdTTJA

W mojej pierwszej pracy dużo zagęszczaliśmy. Kiedyś jeden handlowiec chciał nam sprzedać coś takiego jak na tym filmiku. Już teraz nie pamiętam jaka była głebokość zagęszczania (ale chyba ok 2 m), tylko kompletnie nie nadaje się taki sprzęt w terenie zabudowanym (szyby z okien lecą). W tamtej firmie używaliśmy zagęszczarek płytowych (ok 400 -600 kg) i często były zagęszczane warstwy 50-70 cm  a badania zagęszczenia były robione bardzo często (często nawet codziennie).

----------


## jajmar

> W mojej pierwszej pracy dużo zagęszczaliśmy.


I co to wnosi do dyskusji ? O mozliwościach technicznych sporo osób tu wie że takie są. pamiętaj że tu ludzie budują domki jdnorodzinne i liczą każdy grosz. To co pokazujesz to dla tych budów kosmos

----------


## tommiberry

Hehe-to co pokazałeś na tym filmiku to dobre jest ale wszystko by sie rozleciało... do tego tj. pisze kolega tutaj chodzi przedewszystkim o koszty....

----------


## sylwekr

> Hehe-to co pokazałeś na tym filmiku to dobre jest ale wszystko by sie rozleciało... do tego tj. pisze kolega tutaj chodzi przedewszystkim o koszty....


dokładnie, taki sprzęt to nie na takie budowy. Zagęszczać w fundamentach można zageszczarkami które zagęszczą cienkie warstwy. Jeśli grunt był zasypany jakiś czas temu i aby go nie wybierać, pierwsze co bym zrobił to badanie zagęszczenia i jak kiepsko wyjdzie, wyrzucamy nasypany grunt, zostawiamy warstwę taką którą zagęści zagęszczarka  i zasypujemy warstwami. Żadne siatki wzmocnienia itp, chyba, że na tyle mocne, że wytrzymają wiszącą posadzkę jak grunt osiądzie..... bo jak nie to kiedyś to wszystko pie..... i generalny remont będzie niezbędny ::-(: 




> To co pokazujesz to dla tych budów kosmos


* forgetit* chciał aby mu pokazać zagęszczarkę która zagęszcza więcej niż 40 cm to mu pokazałem, że można znacznie więcej zagęścić, ale są urządzenia nie z "kosmosu" które też więcej niż 40 cm zagęszczą

----------


## forgetit

Nie wprowadzaj w błąd, chciałem żebyś pokazał zagęszczarkę, którą zagęścisz więcej niż 40cm zasypki w fundamentach i którą kolega z pierwszego postu będzie mógł sobie wynająć

----------


## tommiberry

Dobra. Wlasciwie jestem przekonany ku temu aby odkopac i zagescic warstwami. Tylko pytanie:
1) jak gleboko kopac
2)Ulozona juz jest kanalizacja...czy to nie zaszkodzi jej podczas zageszczania?
3)Lepiej zageszczarka wibracyjna(60kg,100kg,120kg?) płytowa czy skoczek?

----------


## forgetit

> zrób badanie odpowie na wszystkie wątpliwości.


jak wyżej.
Do zagęszczania płyta 120kg, woda i warstwy po 30cm

----------


## tommiberry

Jeszcze jedno pytanie... jak taką ciezka zageszczarka wniesc do fundamentow? Dwoch chlopa da rade?

----------


## jajmar

> Jeszcze jedno pytanie... jak taką ciezka zageszczarka wniesc do fundamentow? Dwoch chlopa da rade?


Dwóch chłopa da radę , dwóch takich co udają chłopa wg nowych standartów dżender pewnie nie. 

Jeszcze nie tak dawno worki z cementem były 50 kg i nosiło sie je w jednego teraz unijne przepisy zrobiły worki 25 kg.

----------


## tommiberry

hmmm uniesc to jedno, ale wniesc do fundaentu to drugie no ale moze jakos damy rade : :smile:

----------


## jacek.zoo

> hmmm uniesc to jedno, ale wniesc do fundaentu to drugie no ale moze jakos damy rade :


pewnie przywieziesz na jakiejs przyczepie, yo cofnij do samych fundamentiw i pojdzie

----------


## tommiberry

Dzisiaj sie dowiedzialem ze u mnie badanie bedzie kosztowalo 400zl. Wiec dosc sporo i nie wiem czy nie lepiej to poprostu odkopac i zagescic...

----------


## johana

Hej, a ja mam pytanie. Gdyby miało pierd..nąć bo źle zagęszczone to w jakim czasie się tego spodziewac? bo piszecie jak to wszystko po bożemu trzeba, ale jak zapytać majstrów i popatrzeć na niejeden dom na wsi czy w miescie to tak po bożemu już nie budują. MAją swoje metody z dziada pradziada i domy stoją. U nas było wsypa 11 aut piachu, skoczkiem pojeżdzone, potem przezimowało, woda na to i śnieg i na wiosnę znowuż skoczek przed chudziakiem. Nikt badania nie robił i nir=e zastanawiał się nad tym. Ale teraz to się zaczynam martwic bo remoncik taki chyba by mnie zabił..... jak długo czekać, albo jesli nie siadło to czy już nie siądzie?

----------


## jajmar

> Hej, a ja mam pytanie. Gdyby miało pierd..nąć bo źle zagęszczone to w jakim czasie się tego spodziewac?


To nie jest nagłe i spektakularne to trwa ciągle i powoli a szybkośc zależy od jakości zagęszczenia. Czasem rok, czasem 4-5 lat

----------


## johana

jajmar dzięki, ale liczymy od kiedy od wylania chudziaka? i rozumiem, że nawet jeśli 5 lat to jakieś wcześniejsze objawy tego są? chudziak był wylany marzec 2013 fundamenty jesień 2012, a płytki na podłogach czerwiec 2014, nic nie zauważyłam, ale pytam jeśli miałoby się dziać to na co zwracać uwagę? no i myślę, że jeśli 5 lat nie siądzie to już nic się chyba nie zmieni??? ktoś się z tym spotkał? to niech opisze jak to było i po jakim czasie?

----------


## jajmar

spotkał, spotkał masz płytki to pewnie amsz cokolik na ścianie pierwszy objaw to pekajaca fuga na styku podłogi i ściany , a potem szczelina w tym miejscu , inne objawy to pękjące ściany dzialowe na chudziaku pekniecia czesto u góry ściany np obok nadproża.

Liczymy od złego zasypania - grunt zagęszcze się od wąłsnego cięzaru od obciązeń zewnętrznych itd itp

----------


## piotrek0m

A takie rozwiązanie:



Ni to podłoga na gruncie ni to strop... ot beton zbrojony siatką zbrojeniową fi 8 mm oczka 15 cm. Ma to sens? Kierownik jednoznacznie się nie wypowiedział.

----------


## jajmar

> A takie rozwiązanie:
> 
> 
> 
> Ni to podłoga na gruncie ni to strop... ot beton zbrojony siatką zbrojeniową fi 8 mm oczka 15 cm. Ma to sens? Kierownik jednoznacznie się nie wypowiedział.


Wątpliwy sens.Jak siądzie przy ścianie to utrzyma jak siądzie na środku to popeka i siądzie. Podstawa jak zwykle dobrze zagęszczone podłoże.

----------


## sylwekr

> To nie jest nagłe i spektakularne to trwa ciągle i powoli a szybkośc zależy od jakości zagęszczenia. Czasem rok, czasem 4-5 lat


A właśnie nie zawsze. Byłem 2 tygodnie temu u sąsiada na budowie, który chciał aby kanalizę mu położyć. Gdy zacząłem odkopywać to co było niby zagęszczone szok, głębiej miękko jak w piaskownicy. Powiedziałem mu swoją opinię,  ściągnął kierownika i kierownik właśnie powiedział, że spotkał się ze "spektakularnym" zapadnięciem posadzki. Gdzieś w jakimś budynku po paru latach, w środku nocy huk. Okazało się że większość salonu siadła ok 5 cm. Przez parę lat podłoga wisiała, a piasek osiadał. Oczywiście skończyło się grubym remontem  ::-(:   Sąsiad jak to usłyszał, ekipę swoją pogonił, wybierali piasek i już porządnie zagęścili....

----------


## piotrek0m

> Wątpliwy sens.Jak siądzie przy ścianie to utrzyma jak siądzie na środku to popeka i siądzie. Podstawa jak zwykle dobrze zagęszczone podłoże.


Oczywiście, z zagęszczeniem nie dyskutujemy, sam badałem zagęszczenie i mam nawet raport  :cool: 

Auto ciężarowe najechało kołem na właz do studzienki, czy tam szambo to było... nie ważne... beton się rozkruszył i wpadł do środka, ale zbrojenie wytrzymało. Podejrzewam więc, że zbrojenia w jakimś stopniu zwiększą wytrzymałość betonu i utrzymają posadzkę mimo wypłukania piasku. Oczywiście gdyby ubytek był znaczny taka podłoga też by osiadła.

----------


## tommiberry

A ja dzisiaj znalazłem kolesia który za 200zl zrobi mi dwa odwierty recznie. Tylko kazal mi sie dowiedziec jakie powinno byc zageszczenie piasku. Czy ktos z was ma takie informacje?

----------


## tommiberry

Byl dzisiaj u mnie geotechnik. Zrobil badanie gruntu sondą lekką. Okazało sie ze do niecalego metra piasek jjest kompletnie nie ubity. Wykonał 3 sondowania i wszedzie to samo. Wniosek:musze odkopać 1m i zagescic zageszczarką. Na dniach mają mi wysłąć opis badania.

Panowie geotechnicy powiedzieli mi "piasek moze nawet 30 lat leżeć i sie sam nie zagęści".

Co ciekawe dzwonilem do mojego kierownika budowy, powiedzialem mu ze 3 lata ten piasek w fundamencie lezy i stwierdzil ze na 100% juz sie zagescil. Co ciekawsze zadzwonilem do 3 innych kierowników budów i wszyscy powiedzieli praktycznie to samo...

Mysle ze powyzsze moze dac do myslenia innym

Dzieki wszystkim za pomoc w sprawie i opinie

----------


## jajmar

Od początku pisałem że 3 lata to za mało.

----------


## tommiberry

Orientuje sie ktos zageszczarka 50kg jak duża warstwę zageszcza? Mam okazje pozyczyc taką za darmo i na jak dlugo chce...

----------


## sylwekr

> Orientuje sie ktos zageszczarka 50kg jak duża warstwę zageszcza? Mam okazje pozyczyc taką za darmo i na jak dlugo chce...


Wątpię aby ktoś odpowiedział na to pytanie. Zależy jaka zagęszczarka (czy płyta wibracyjna czy skoczek), zależy jaki model itp. Zależy też od samej kondycji zagęszczarki. W firmie w której pracowałem były kiedyś kupione prawie jednocześnie 3 jednakowe zagęszczarki (skoczki Wackera), po 3 latach używania (na różnych budowach i z różną intensywnością) już każda inaczej chodziła i było widać że każda z inną siłą "bije"

----------


## kanalia

50 jest raczej słaba,5-10 cm i jazda jak na karuzeli,a wątpie czy dobrze siądzie.
ja w obawie przed podobnymi dylematami dałem zbrojenie z pręta 12 w kratownicy  :yes: 
mam nadzieję spać kiedyś spokojnie :sleep:

----------


## piotrek0m

> ja w obawie przed podobnymi dylematami dałem zbrojenie z pręta 12 w kratownicy 
> mam nadzieję spać kiedyś spokojnie


Zbrojenie dałeś w jednej warstwie ??? Ja też zastosowałem siatkę w posadzce, ale nikt nie był mi w stanie jednoznacznie powiedzieć o jej przydatności lub nie... Kierownik budowy twierdził, że to nie jest ani strop ani podłoga pływająca, wymagane byłyby obliczenia i takie tam gadanie teoretyczne... Tutaj na forum też nie znalazłem za wielu podobnych tematów... Jedynie wykonawca budowlaniec twierdził, że zawsze tak robi bo śpi spokojniej...

----------


## lukasz131a

Witam wszystkich.

Dwa dni temu zagęszczałem piasek w fundamentach, ok 90 cm. Piasek leżał trzy miesiące, przez zimę (mróz, deszcze itp) i miał się zagęścić. Było go ponad 100 m3. Owszem siadł jakieś 10-15 %, ale był miękki, wobec czego zdecydowałem wybrać go i zagęszczać etapami po ok 30-50 cm (nie mierzyłem dokładnie) zagęszczarką płytową o masie ponad 200 kg. Przejeżdżałem po kilka razy, aż do momentu kiedy płyta szła wolno, głośno a podczas puszczenia gazu podskakiwała na piasku, wówczas dosypywałem kolejną warstwę. Po zakończeniu okazało się, że weszło dodatkowo 10 m3 piasku. Teraz wbijając pręt wchodzi do głębokości ok 20 - 30 cm pod moim ciężarem (100 kg) dalej jest już ciężko. Nie badałem stopnia zagęszczenia, ale wydaje mi się, że jest ok. Niestety nie mogę teraz zalać płyty, więc przez kilka dni będzie leżał i może trochę deszczu poprawi tą podsypkę. Może jeszcze tuż przed wylewaniem chudziaka przejadę kilka razy małą ok 150 kg płytą, choć wydaje mi się to bez sensu. Całość kosztowała mnie ok 510 zł (280 zł - praca koparki + 50 zł - wypożyczenie płyty + 180 zł - piasek). Grosze, a będę spał spokojnie.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## wymarzonydom

Dobra decyzja. Nie zawsze prawda, że siada powoli nie spektakularnie. U nas panowie co prawda zagęszczali... i nie zagęścili. Zagęszczali około 100 kg płytą, niby co 25 cm, ale nie byliśmy cały czas i teraz nie wierzymy. Kierownik nie miał czasu, by przed zalaniem podjechać... efekt taki, że chudziak popękał już na drugi dzień. Na trzeci przyszli burze i na czwarty już poodrywał się od ścian i walnął tak na 3,5 cm, w środku byli ładne wgłębienia. Przy skuwaniu okazało się, że "wisi" ponad 15 cm w powietrzu. Wykonawca twierdzi, że błąd wykonany nie był, swojej winy nie widzi, było zagęszczane. Kierownik twierdzi, że odpowiedzialność nie ponosi, bo i tak kierownik nie jest w stanie zbadać zagęszczenie gruntu. I co pozostaje inwestorowi?  :bash: 

Tak przy okazji- ponownego zagęszczania już chcemy dopilnować sami. Jeżeli pręt nie wchodzi na więcej niż 10 cm i płyta "podskakuje"- jak opisujecie, możemy mieć 100% pewność, że zagęszczenie jest odpowiednie? Jaki największy ciężar płyty zastosować by nie uszkodzić ścian?

----------


## SJ413

ehh... ostatnio jakoś przeglądam same wątki o źle zagęszczonym piasku... no to napiszę i tutaj:

proszę wybaczyć, ale ja we wróżbiarstwo z wbijaniem pręta nie wierzę ( u mnie wbijały 2 różne osoby, i wg. obu "nic nie powinno się dziać") i dlatego proponuję wysupłać te parę pln na badania robione np. taką sondą:

 

i jeszcze jedno: pomijając oczywiste prawdy takie jak zagęszczanie warstwami, masa zagęszczarki, itd, proszę zwrócić uwagę CO jest zagęszczane... jak piasek po taniości z jakiegoś starorzecza "uciekający" spod płyty/skoczka to nie ma się co dziwić, że zagęszczenie parametrów nie trzyma. I dlatego przed zamówieniem piasku (jeśli robi to inwestor) proponuję pokazać to wykonawcy, żeby nie wykręcał się potem, że materiał do d...

----------


## piotrek0m

> proszę wybaczyć, ale ja we wróżbiarstwo z wbijaniem pręta nie wierzę ( u mnie wbijały 2 różne osoby, i wg. obu "nic nie powinno się dziać") i dlatego proponuję wysupłać te parę pln na badania robione np. taką sondą:


Prezentowana powyżej metoda nie wymaga ręcznego podnoszenia ciężarka ... ta poniżej już wymaga... koszt to było chyba 150 zł, generalnie żadne pieniądze a mamy wiedzę co do stanu zagęszczenia piasku



Tylko, że ja i tak położyłem siatkę zbrojeniową ... ile musiałoby osiąść piasku i na jakiej powierzchni, żeby załamał się fundament dozbrojony siatką... 3 rok dom stoi i nic się nie podziało...

----------

